# Central Coast NSW People



## Kimberlyann (Aug 14, 2011)

I just wanted to know if there are any one around my age (21) that are into the same things i am (my snakes) of course this would be the best place to ask im guessing, im really over not being able to get excited as i want to be around my friends without being looked at like a weirdo over my new olive python or feeding my stubborn little childrens hatchling for the first time :\


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not on the central coast but I know what your talking about. We snake people are seen as an odd bunch


----------



## Australis (Aug 14, 2011)

Plenty of keepers in their 20's on the central coast.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate not knowing anyone, sitting out for lunch with my friends one turns around and says olives are gross and im like i want a olive! and i get looked at like a weirdo cause i want "another" snake :\


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

They are addictive. My next is going to be another albino darwin. Cant wait till jan/feb (hopefully)


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree, most of my friends are horrified of snakes and threaten to hold a shovel with them at all times when they visit. though I have a few friends who have snakes, but one just moved to africa for some animal course.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 14, 2011)

Im not the keenest on albino darwins, but everyones different id rather start breeding albino olive pythons  hope you get it thou, yea no all my chick friends freak out over my snakes


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 14, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> Im not the keenest on albino darwins, but everyones different id rather start breeding albino olive pythons  hope you get it thou, yea no all my chick friends freak out over my snakes



Its so hard to find chicks that like snakes. Most are really scared of them and think they are slimy. Its very annoying.

Goodluck if you can breed them. They take up alot of room.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 14, 2011)

I all ready have my het alibno male just need a female now  i have a whole room for my reptile so i have plenty of room for them


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm at Lake Macquarie (Rathmines).. Not quite Central Coast, but close.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a coastie.


----------



## Sel (Aug 15, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I hate not knowing anyone, sitting out for lunch with my friends one turns around and says olives are gross and im like i want a olive! and i get looked at like a weirdo cause i want "another" snake :\



Who cares what others think 
Most my friends think im weird,,mostly coz i am.. but i dont care


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 15, 2011)

I know what you mean, my "normal" friends think im weird but fortunately Im starting to build some great friendships with local herpers


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone I come across gives me the usual "You have snakes?! Ewww"


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 15, 2011)

im from the central coast (umina), i always get the " you own snakes? why?" i always answer " do you have a dog or cat?" "yer" "why?"


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 15, 2011)

Eddie2257 said:


> im from the central coast (umina), i always get the " you own snakes? why?" i always answer " do you have a dog or cat?" "yer" "why?"



Yep, another classic. I always respond with "well a lot of people have fish. Why? You can't interact with them whatsoever."


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 15, 2011)

Berowra count?


----------



## jacorin (Aug 15, 2011)

u have snakes...syner??? eeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 15, 2011)

I have this huge 8ft fish tank with millions of fish in it and i hate it, i wish i could sell it fish are so boring! same with my rabbots, they will be gone when my olive gets big enough haha they are lucky they are too big for my diamond, id really like to start talking to more people locally and maybe catching up once in a while


----------



## Morgwynn (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm from the Central Coast, and I'm around your age. Be my friend?


----------



## Jen (Aug 15, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> I'm at Lake Macquarie (Rathmines).. Not quite Central Coast, but close.



Did you go to Trono High by any chance?

Whoops, didn't mean to hijack 
I used to live near the Central Coast, I also used to be 21


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Aug 25, 2011)

I live between Toronto & Morisset on Lake Macquarie, pretty close to CC. Plus the mrs (before moving in with me) lived at Ourimbah, and I went to Gossie HS. So I'm Coastie enough, I guess..


----------



## Fiamma (Aug 25, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> I'm from the Central Coast, and I'm around your age. Be my friend?



I can vouch for Morgwynn Kimberly, she is a nice friend.  I'm also from the Central Coast but nowhere near your age, the people I mix with are normal like all of us


----------



## Ambush (Aug 25, 2011)

Jen said:


> Did you go to Trono High by any chance?
> 
> Whoops, didn't mean to hijack
> I used to live near the Central Coast, I also used to be 21



I grew up at Trono but Im old. Miss the place.


----------



## Jen (Aug 25, 2011)

Ambush said:


> I grew up at Trono but Im old. Miss the place.



Well, there's 4 of us in the family, 18 years between the eldest and the youngest, odds are you knew one of us lmao.I'm betting on my brother Matthew (Waggers to his mates).


----------



## traceylee (Aug 25, 2011)

Im a Coastie


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Aug 25, 2011)

im from the coast


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 25, 2011)

im not from the central coast,or around 21,i do like snakes though 

my freinds think im wierd but so do other people with snakes,so i cant win either way


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 25, 2011)

No where near the coast.. but i'm lucky my mates think the snakes are awesome, (mind you they still freak a little if i take them out there enclosure). Go to herp meetings etc etc.


----------



## xJACKx (Aug 25, 2011)

im from woy woy, but only 15.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Its so hard to find chicks that like snakes. Most are really scared of them and think they are slimy. Its very annoying.



I swear, if i found a guy around 13 or 14 (my age) who actually likes snakes, i would scream. I am a weirdo according to all the guys at school so yeah. There's one kid in the year below who has frogs like me...


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 25, 2011)

RedEyeGirl said:


> I swear, if i found a guy around 13 or 14 (my age) who actually likes snakes, i would scream. I am a weirdo according to all the guys at school so yeah. There's one kid in the year below who has frogs like me...



Im hoping my daughter grows up adoring snakes, shes only a year and a half and loves them and the dragons, imagine pet days at school when shes 5? Mrs can i bring my python in? hahaa

if any one from the coast wants to add me ur more then welcome


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 25, 2011)

there are so many people on the coast why dont we have our own herp club? i could be chairman


----------



## Australis (Aug 25, 2011)

Your right Eddie, there are a lot of reptile enthusiasts on the Central Coast.
There was a group that ran for sometime meeting at Gosford (leagues club i think)... but alas, it ceased in about 2001 i think?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 28, 2011)

wish someone would start another one up, id join.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 28, 2011)

I can organise one if u want? Nothing fancy at first untill we get enough people??


----------



## timske (Aug 28, 2011)

lol my mates are pretty much like get that thing away from me, ive seen some people get up scared heaps bad and be like THATS A SNAKEE *** .. 

whoops didnt realise i was on the wrong page


----------



## Morgwynn (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd be up for that. A Central Coast herp meet up type thing?



Kimberlyann said:


> I can organise one if u want? Nothing fancy at first untill we get enough people??


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Aug 29, 2011)

I used to live around Forries for a few years... 

I always get weird looks.. the most common this said is "geeze, you could charge and entry fee to enter your front door". I simply say "I already do... $10pp". 

I'm lucky that my best mate has a couple of pythons so it takes the weirdness factor off me a little.

(Although, I do enjoy being 'weird'... when they tell me I am, I tell them that at least I'm not boring!)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 29, 2011)

equinny said:


> I always get weird looks.. the most common this said is "geeze, you could charge and entry fee to enter your front door". I simply say "I already do... $10pp".



my friends used to say they would have to pay to come visit me aswell haha

Yea morg on the coast some where, i can start a group up if their isnt one all ready?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Central Coast Herp Society


----------



## Colin (Aug 31, 2011)

I think people who DON'T like reptiles are weirdo's and not the sort of people I feel comfortable knowing or interacting with.. 

damn weirdo's they are.. stay away from me!!


----------



## Morgwynn (Aug 31, 2011)

There is a Central Coast group on the forum, but it doesn't seem to get used much.


----------



## bluewater (Sep 1, 2011)

Im from Sydney but my brother has moved onto an orchard At mangrove mountain that I plan on spending a fair bit of time looking around!


----------

